# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Windows Vista Recovery Disc - диск для восстановления работоспособности системы

## SDA

Как правило, большинство новых персональных компьютеров и ноутбуков поставляет с предустановленной версией операционной системы Windows Vista. И поголовное большинство из них не имеют в комплекте никаких дополнительных дисков или драйверов. Обычно все необходимые компоненты копируются прямо на жесткий диск компьютера, а стоимость лицензии в таком случае попросту не учитывают. Максимум что можно получить в комплекте – это некий специфический диск для восстановления работоспособности компьютера. Во всех остальных – или имеется специальный раздел для восстановления или же вовсе ничего. В случае краха системы, при наличии оригинального компакт диска с Windows, систему можно было бы восстановить, однако на нем экономят, дабы не завышать стоимость готового компьютера. Известно, что на диске присутствует специальный мастер под названием «Центр Восстановления», в котором присутствует все необходимое для успешного возобновления работы.
Корпорация Microsoft учла все моменты и выпустила специальный DVD, который содержит вышеописанные средства, однако он служит лишь как оболочка Windows PE для восстановления. Установить или переустановить операционную систему в данном случае не получится. Тем не менее, для данной цели существует еще один набор средств под названием Microsoft WAIK, который занимает не один гигабайт, и должен быть предварительно настроен.

Для упрощения всего этого процесса, компания NeoSmart Technologies представила для свободного скачивания специальный образ диска, который является копией Windows Vista Recovery Disc размером 120 мегабайт. 

    * Windows Vista Recovery Disc (120.5 MB, freeware). http://cdn.neosmart.net/apps/Vista_R...y_Disc_x86.iso

Поддерживаются операционные системы архитектуры х86.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SuperBrat

Спасибо за новость! SDA, но по вашей ссылке скачать не получилось. Погуглил, нашел альтернативную ссылку.
Сделал зеркало.

----------

